# 1dx2 video specs predictions



## sanj (Dec 12, 2015)

Do you guys think 1dx2 will have better bit rate and 60/50 fps in 4k? In what specs will it be better than 1dc? What video features would you want? Thx


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 12, 2015)

A couple of years ago I would have said a headphone port, but now I record all sound externally.

What I would *really* love is locked-on auto focus. This is especially important when I am doing everything by myself in less than controlled settings.

4K would be a big positive and I definitely think the 1D X Mark II will have it. What bit rate etc, I do not know and I get a bit lost with all the tech details to be honest.

The ability to easily do slow mo, or timelapse would be another plus, and to be able to shoot a still whilst also shooting video would be good too (in fact if this could be programmed to be done automatically, perhaps at set intervals, that would be really great as I often forget and also do not want to touch the camera to avoid any possible shake).

It would be nice when we can zoom in a little closer when focusing, but what we have now is not too bad.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 12, 2015)

I believe 1DX Mark II may have 4K video at 60 FPS, using 2 CFast card slot.
I hope this will have Dual Pixel AF, and better DR in low ISO.


----------



## sanj (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you for your comments. Appreciate.
Headphone jack would be good, although I am also recording externally now.
Locked on auto focus. Hmmm. Doubt if the time has come for that. 
Bit rate is VERY important when I shoot for cinema. Currently 1dc does not cut to well even for quick shots with Alexa. 
I hope it shoots 50 fps at 4k. Am not too confident if it will. 
I am quite confident it will have 4k.


----------



## Stickman (Dec 12, 2015)

We shoot using a 1Ds3 and 1Dx, as others have mentioned, I would really like to see base line iso improve. The 1Ds3 continues to be the "go to" camera of choice for product studio work for us. 

The 1Ds3 might not have speed or high iso, but at iso 100 it is still stunning. 

I think we are going to wait and see what the 5D next generation brings. The leap forward in the 5D3 brought it too close to the 1Dx IMHO.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 12, 2015)

Stickman said:


> We shoot using a 1Ds3 and 1Dx, as others have mentioned, I would really like to see base line iso improve. The 1Ds3 continues to be the "go to" camera of choice for product studio work for us.
> 
> The 1Ds3 might not have speed or high iso, but at iso 100 it is still stunning.
> 
> I think we are going to wait and see what the 5D next generation brings. The leap forward in the 5D3 brought it too close to the 1Dx IMHO.


As 1DX Mark II will be dedicated to fast-action photos, I imagine it will not be color "type 1DS Mark iii" because now there is a series 5D camera for this. Those people who used 5DS (and 5DSR) say they have found the very similar colors with 1DS Mark iii.


----------

